

Bitcoins drastically tumbling - dutchbrit
http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/?yikes

======
mrspeaker
I have
[http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd](http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd)
open on my second monitor. I'll say one thing about bitcoin: it's certainly
entertaining!

~~~
dutchbrit
Talk about a rollercoaster :)

Ps ^^ handy link, thanks

~~~
ra
This one is easier on the eye, IMHO:
[http://bitcoinity.org/markets/bitstamp/USD](http://bitcoinity.org/markets/bitstamp/USD)

------
Nursie
If anyone didn't see the price changes over the last few days and think
"bubble" then....

Whatever you might think about the long term future, prices going up
exponentially in the course of a week does not look like sustainable growth to
me.

~~~
joosters
Anyone can call out 'bubble!' on a market. It's the people that correctly
predict _when_ the bubble bursts that have any skill. Markets can stay
irrational for a very long time...

~~~
Nursie
The last week was pretty obviously a market gone nuts, but you're right,
calling the moment it will burst (if it ever does) would not be easy.

~~~
joosters
It's definitely nuts! I don't own any bitcoin, nor do I plan to, but I can't
stop wishing that I bought some when they were worth pennies....

~~~
Nursie
You and me both :)

It was always just a little bit too much effort somehow, and I always had a
bit of a problem with the underlying economic assumptions. Ah well...

------
nolite
I don't think $650 a BTC qualifies as a "drastic" tumble. Flagged

------
blackdogie
I wonder how easy it would be to manipulate the market of bitcoin. If a few
people were selling between each other would they be able to inflate the price
? It's below $500 now, and it peaked at over $900 on mtgox a few hours ago.

~~~
ra
Right now while the market is ~6 billion US and liquidity is fairly low, it's
pretty easy for deep pockets like hedge funds and their ilk to manipulate, as
might have happened just now.

As Bitcoin grows in market cap, volatility will reduce, quite considerably I
think.

Eventually BTC might have a very low volatility and become to investors more
like gold or silver.

~~~
maxerickson
The market is not $6 billion!

The notional value of all bitcoin is/was $6 billion. The actual market is some
smaller value that you would have to estimate from transaction volume.

------
boon
"drastically" — ugh.

------
JulianMorrison
Does anyone HFT bitcoins?

Would doing that break the block chain?

~~~
maxerickson
Given a high volume exchange, the trades would not have to hit the blockchain.

------
atoponce
Missing the drastic tumble. $700 yesterday. $700 right now.

